# Brickman Facility Solutions



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

OK guys I been reading about all these nationals and stuff. Well BFS is moving into our area now (lowes and Walgreens so far) and I have filled out my pre screening packet and faxed it back. My question is tho Has anyone ever dealt with them and if so are they ok or are they like USM and the rest of them lol?? 
I just am curious if they are ok and pay well and on time i guess? I dont want this to turn into a usm piss on them kinda post either, alot gets said but the questions never get answered.


----------



## Weeded! (Nov 13, 2009)

http://www.plowsite.com/archive/index.php/t-88572.html

I found their prices offered to be VERY low last year. I did not work for them.


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks weeded. I just dont know what to make of them, obviously they are there to make money and screw anyone in their way but do they pay good? idk most likely gonna stay away from them for now


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

brickman pays and pays quick, just prices are sometimes low. good luck


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

They also make you use there salt. So you lose that profit from salt. Plus you are letting them just get bigger and bigger. So if you cut grass you should thing about it.


----------



## Weeded! (Nov 13, 2009)

A good question that was brought up in a previous thread was is Brickman's own branches not taking care of the plowing instead of spinning off this other entity, BFS, to find YOU to do the work? The local branches I know use subs, so why does BFS have to exist to find others?


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

my bro is head of a local branch and he knows little bout the bfs stuff other than they get alot work and sub out the big stuff and make alot of money doing it lol. we will see what they have to offer i can say no but i talked to my friend who is a lawyer he said if they pay 1 day late we will charge them a percentage like they all like to do to us lol.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Both BFS and local Brickman branches sub out snow. BFS also has no loyalty to the local offices. BFS is not required to use the local Brickman office for snow or landscape services if another local contractor is cheaper. I have never worked for BFS, but love working for my local Brickman office. I am not sure what AA+ is talking about because they do not ask me to use there salt. Quick payers, and nice people to work for.


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

Brickman always pays. BFS is a division of Brickman, so as long as you do the required paperwork, you'll see a check. I also think that BFS terms were paid out in less time, than Brickman.

BFS is covering a niche market, large retail/commercial clients who want to speak to one person and receive one bill for services. Its a massive undertaking, and if I had my choice of all the other companies and BFS, I would choose BFS, if they handle business like Brickman branches do. They are very well organized and they pay.

I read the trade magazines also. Who has been on the top for the past few years. Brickman. They obviously can source alot of work, but look at there structure. Even as large as they are, they don't own enough trucks to do all the work in-house. I think that is why both BFS and Brickman sub out.

When I had issues with an hourly rate, or being asked for a per push number, I was able to discuss my fees and come to an agreement.


----------

